
Show HN: Automate Multiple RSS Feeds in Mailchimp Newsletters - jamesq
https://fliprss.com
======
jamesq
We've just launched the public beta of FlipRSS and would welcome any feedback
on the website, brand and product.

It's been a fun 4 week project based on the needs of a client and it's been
great to ship beta.

